# '86 B11 almost finished



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's my updated B11 site...tell me what you think!

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/432245


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

only 1700 lbs?? your cars gunna float in the air


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

needs boost man. theres a car on sr20 forums that is a B11 and made 426 whp, with only 1800 lbs....................wow


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have to agree you should of when boost..Looks good tho


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> I have to agree you should of when boost..Looks good tho


I would've loved to go turbo, but the money was an issue when I started the project. Student income does not cater well to working on cars.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> Student income does not cater well to working on cars.



haha i know that firsthand


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wahahaha you look like a dude i know :thumbup: very nice ride tho. are you going to have like a shaker hood or a cowl? because i am 99.9%positive that that thing wont clear the hood.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> wahahaha you look like a dude i know :thumbup: very nice ride tho. are you going to have like a shaker hood or a cowl? because i am 99.9%positive that that thing wont clear the hood.


Ya, i'll probably put a rear-facing cowl induction scoop on there, kinda like a trans am, except a little to the left.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BeEleven said:


> Ya, i'll probably put a rear-facing cowl induction scoop on there, kinda like a trans am, except a little to the left.


either that or a ram air. that would be pretty bad ass. oh and i just realized who you look like............EVERYONE FROM MY HIGH SCHOOL! lol


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

how do you deal with rain on a ram air setup?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Daniel,

Your project is looking great. :thumbup: The pics on your page are great and I have to commend you on all of your dedication and hard work. Love the yellow engine block too! :cheers:

I hope you get to drive it soon!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks mike...I just rebuilt the rear suspension and re-finished the floor, but I've still got a ways to go. You wouldnt happen to have an old vacuum advance distributor your not using, would you?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> Thanks Mike...I just rebuilt the rear suspension and re-finished the floor, but I've still got a ways to go. You wouldnt happen to have an old vacuum advance distributor your not using, would you?


 Yes, I have two '83 [pre-crank angle sensor] E-series distributors as spares for my race car. The vacuum canisters on both of them no longer hold vacuum but I never cared, because I don't connect them anyway. Remember, with twin side drafts there is no common intake runner plenum to draw a good vacuum signal from anyway. Instead, I adjust the base timing a bit higher to make up for the missing vacuum advance. This gives me more intial timing better throttle responce. If you wanted one of these let me know.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Ya, I'm interested...how much are you looking to sell it for? And also, how would I wire the coil and battery up for this configuration? Would it be worth getting a n MSD ignition and coil?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> Ya, I'm interested...how much are you looking to sell it for?


 I could send you one for $25 plus $5 to ship. PM me if interested.



BeEleven said:


> And also, how would I wire the coil and battery up for this configuration?


It's simple, there are only two wires coming out of the distributor. One goes to the positive side of the coil and the other to the negative side.



BeEleven said:


> Would it be worth getting an MSD ignition and coil?


 No. I run my 13 to 1 compression E16 with a totally stock ignition and it will pull to 7,000+ rpm smoothly. I occasionally shift at 7,300 but not on purpose.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Kick ass job bro. Bout time someone around here did some old school again.. 

BTW... Laughed my ass completly off....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That is a sweet project car, I wish you luck with it! 

Also, once you're done with it, take it to the track and get us some timeslips! I know I'd love to see the 0-60 and quarter mile on that thing..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmm, E16S?

gonna be fast, man.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

pretty cool! nice racing seat!!!


----------

